# Ersatzteile RM7 ???



## FR-Crew-H.:-) (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wo ich RM7 ersatzteile herbekomme? Brauche diese beiden kleinen kallen die in die schwinge kommen wo sie mit dem hauptrahmen verbunden wird direkt über dem treklager! Würde mich super freuen wenn mir da wer was zu sagen kann oder ganz und gar solche teile hat!

Greetz Bander


----------



## hugolost (10. Oktober 2012)

Radsport Kimmerle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Crew-H.:-) (11. Oktober 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Radsport Kimmerle.



Hallo

Danke habe ihn gleich angeschrieben!

Greetz Norman

PS:Ruhig noch andere falls es da nicht klappt!


----------



## FR-Crew-H.:-) (10. März 2013)

Hallo

Muss das thema nochmal hochholen. Hatte bei genanten Händler kein Glück, Hat jemand noch ne idee???

Greetz


----------



## Dreamworks (10. März 2013)

FR-Crew-H.:-) schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Muss das thema nochmal hochholen. Hatte bei genanten Händler kein Glück, Hat jemand noch ne idee???
> 
> Greetz



Rocky Mountain and Friends

Oder frag gleich mal Bikeaction als DE distri.


----------

